# Hello from the UK



## BlocksAway (Mar 3, 2010)

Just to say hello, found your site whilst searching.

I am doing what you guys do in the UK, I have a 4000 psi 18gpm, the Spartons, rods etc.

I love this job!!

Heres a friend I made a few weeks ago!!

http://www.blocksaway.co.uk/cctv_inspection_the_rat.html


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Welcome. I am a drain guy myself.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

drain cleaning for 79 euro = 109 us dollar is a little cheap ? 1 euro =1.37 do you have to pay taxes & insurance ? welcome from ga


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

BlocksAway said:


> Just to say hello, found your site whilst searching.
> 
> I am doing what you guys do in the UK, I have a 4000 psi 18gpm, the Spartons, rods etc.


I didn't know you measured your jetters pressure and flow in PSI and GPM. You measure your pipe in millimeters don't you?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome common wealth buddy


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

is that rat your pet? breid............:rockon:


----------



## BlocksAway (Mar 3, 2010)

I measure everything in mm's.  makes the number seem larger.

Yes Psi and Gpm are what we use to describe jetter abilty.

The rat is not my friend, but it was funny hearing the lady of the house scream "there's a rat!". Her husband and I ran and looked in the manhole and said "where?"...to which she replied "There...on the TV!".

Broke my Sparton 700 Cable yesterday, was not actually a Sparton cable in the machine, but the Electric Eel equivalent.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome to the zone. Nice Rat. I assume that was a broken tile.


----------

